# Family and Friends Section for EEA Family Permit



## lorrainesalad (Oct 30, 2014)

This section is not on the paper version of the application so I was caught a bit off guard with this one.

Question 1: Please enter details of what you plan to do whilst in the UK
I was planning on entering:
"I will be joining my husband. I plan to actively seek employment as soon as I am legally entitled to do so."
Is this okay or will NA be sufficient?

Question 2: Do you have any friends or family in the UK?
Does my husband (the EEA National currently living in the UK) count as "family"? If so, should I enter his info?


Also for the Medical Treatment section. I got had one visit to a GP and paid cash for my visits. Should I enter this info or will I be fine without it?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can enter those details, but also just put N/A.


----------



## lorrainesalad (Oct 30, 2014)

In the Sponsor Details section:
"Are you being sponsored by a person(s)?"
Would I put yes and enter my husbands information? Seems a bit repetitive..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

N/A is the answer. Just give the minimum information required.


----------



## lorrainesalad (Oct 30, 2014)

Do I need to have a flight booked for the application and send in the flight itinerary?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. If you like, proposed flight details.


----------



## lorrainesalad (Oct 30, 2014)

Do I need to provide copies of my documents?


----------



## coltseaver (Oct 12, 2014)

lorrainesalad said:


> This section is not on the paper version of the application so I was caught a bit off guard with this one.
> 
> Question 1: Please enter details of what you plan to do whilst in the UK
> I was planning on entering:
> ...


Hi lorraine, I was reading your post and thought you could help me.
I am also about the fill the online application for EEA FP. I was wondering is it possible log out from the online application after filling some portion and log in again at later stage to fill the remaining portion?
I will very much appreciate your help
Thanks


----------



## lorrainesalad (Oct 30, 2014)

@coltseaver: yes, just hit Save and Quit. And then log out.


----------



## coltseaver (Oct 12, 2014)

lorrainesalad said:


> @coltseaver: yes, just hit Save and Quit. And then log out.



Thanx Lorraine, just a quick question, did you finish your application? and submitted the documents? I was curious coz I've a bundle of proofs of my relation with my wife (EEA national). Did you submit anything like that?
Thanks again for your help!


----------



## lorrainesalad (Oct 30, 2014)

I haven't sent out my documents yet. I've got my appointment for fingerprints on Wednesday. 

I will be sending various photos, handful of emails from throughout the years, flight itineraries from trips together, letters exchanged. Not sure what you meant by "bundle of proofs"

We just got married on October 26th so I want to make sure to provide a lot of background info since we JUST got married.


----------



## coltseaver (Oct 12, 2014)

lorrainesalad said:


> I haven't sent out my documents yet. I've got my appointment for fingerprints on Wednesday.
> 
> I will be sending various photos, handful of emails from throughout the years, flight itineraries from trips together, letters exchanged. Not sure what you meant by "bundle of proofs"
> 
> We just got married on October 26th so I want to make sure to provide a lot of background info since we JUST got married.


I exactly meant the same. Me and my wife are in relation from Jan 2010 and we got married just few weeks ago. But we never lived together for extended period. we used to meet 3/4 times every year for like 3/4 weeks. So basically I have thousands of chat logs, phone logs, plane tickets while we visited each other, photos , marriage docs and photos. I was trying to compile this in order and it's becoming a huge pile of documents. I am worried if the ECO might take it as burden of proofs. Do you have any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## coltseaver (Oct 12, 2014)

lorrainesalad said:


> I haven't sent out my documents yet. I've got my appointment for fingerprints on Wednesday.
> 
> I will be sending various photos, handful of emails from throughout the years, flight itineraries from trips together, letters exchanged. Not sure what you meant by "bundle of proofs"
> 
> We just got married on October 26th so I want to make sure to provide a lot of background info since we JUST got married.


Hello Lorrainesalad, could you please help me on what you wrote on Employment, income and sponsor details? Is it for Non EEA national?
I am stuck in it, plz help me.


----------



## lorrainesalad (Oct 30, 2014)

Hey @Joppa, Do I need to provide copies of all of my supporting documentation?

If so, how many copies of each item?


----------

